# How to deal with a Madonna-whore complex



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

I am coming to terms with the fact that I have a Madonna-whore complex, and I would seriously like to rid myself of it. Does anyone have any advice on overcoming one?


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

I should probably start by changing my avatar. By representing myself as a girl, I only end up idealizing myself, too.


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

Okay, so that's been done.


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

Imagine your mind like a workshop...

Now, look deep into the workshop.

And now here comes the fun part...
When you'r ready, get to work inside the workshop, and build whatever it is that you want to be.
(This wont be easy and will take some time)


I built myself a few masks that way.


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

Judis said:


> Imagine your mind like a workshop...
> 
> Now, look deep into the workshop.
> 
> ...


Hm. To be honest, I was hoping for something a little more concrete, but I'll be sure to keep that in mind.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

foxhead128 said:


> I am coming to terms with the fact that I have a Madonna-whore complex, and I would seriously like to rid myself of it. Does anyone have any advice on overcoming one?


I'm not sure what you mean. 

You are male ? And you have a madonna-whore complex. Does that mean that you are constantly attracted to such an archetype, or that you portray yourself this way and wish to stop?


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> I'm not sure what you mean.
> 
> You are male ? And you have a madonna-whore complex. Does that mean that you are constantly attracted to such an archetype, or that you portray yourself this way and wish to stop?


As in, I have this tendency to divide women into two planes - the idealized, naive, sexless type and the broken, whorish type. For some reason, some part of me holds on to the notion that it is somehow wrong for women to crave sex, even though the more rational side of me realizes that this is completely idiotic. And then that same part of me sometimes attempts to justify negative judgments by using this complex. Apparently, if I imagine myself as the "idealized" type of woman, I can somehow excuse the other problems that I have. This has seriously got to stop, and I know it. Did I word that clearly?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

foxhead128 said:


> As in, I have this tendency to divide women into two planes - the idealized, naive, sexless type and the broken, whorish type. For some reason, some part of me holds on to the notion that it is somehow wrong for women to crave sex, even though the more rational side of me realizes that this is completely idiotic. And then that same part of me sometimes attempts to justify negative judgments by using this complex. Apparently, if I imagine myself as the "idealized" type of woman, I can somehow excuse the other problems that I have. This has seriously got to stop, and I know it. Did I word that clearly?


Nope! But, that's okay_._ I got it anyway!

I think that to categorize people in such a simplistic, generalized manner is to misunderstand the complexities of human interaction. 

It sounds like the core issue here is your view of sex. It sounds like you stigmatize it, as if it should be a corrupt activity, despite it being apart of natural, biological functioning.

Why not a happy medium? 

It _is _true that women who sleep with multiple partners are usually bringing some fairly disturbing consequences on not only themselves at that time, but how it will affect their psyche in the future. 

And women who decide to remain celibate before finding the right partner might have a better idea, but they may close themselves off to options because of fear.

So, don't over think it. Our minds stereotype things for a reason, mainly for our memory. It sounds like your own personal experience may be clouding the picture overall.


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> Nope! But, that's okay_._ I got it anyway!
> 
> I think that to categorize people in such a simplistic, generalized manner is to misunderstand the complexities of human interaction.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the words of encouragement.

Yeah, I would definitely say that part of me views sex as an inherently corrupt activity. I have the feeling that this is due to my religious upbringing, which defined a large part of my worldview until recently (I am now an agnostic).

I am well aware that sex is part of normal biological functioning. I would say that part of the problem for me is reconciling this fact with my old worldview. I also think that this is partly because of my own weird sexual preferences. It is possible that I am slightly masochistic, and I have this feeling that part of me finds sex much more exciting and interesting if is is seen as a bad thing - a "guilty pleasure" - versus something that is normal. But I could be utterly mistaken on this.


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

@foxhead128 I think you should try counseling to get help for this issue. It _seems_ to be deep rooted, like a past trauma.

I'll just go ahead and tell you that you wouldn't form healthy relationships with women as long as you continue thinking this way.


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

@_Fine Shrine_ - Thanks for being honest. I suspected as such. I should probably talk it over with my psychologist.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Get to know a woman you see as whorish or sexy. Be her friend. That may help you to see the whore archetype as a person worthy of love.

I have no idea how you would approach the reverse.


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

@fourtines - You know, that's an interesting idea. The thought of trying that never even occurred to me.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

foxhead128 said:


> I am coming to terms with the fact that I have a Madonna-whore complex, and I would seriously like to rid myself of it. Does anyone have any advice on overcoming one?


I've struggled with negative sexual desires, and I've experienced positive ones.

With my last mate, the more positive sex I experienced came about when I approached having sex as having fun. When I had fun in a loving way toward her, I could enjoy myself without slipping into negative imagery and mentality toward her.

It did sort of depend on the fact that I was in love with her, I don't think I could have sustained the positive sexual interaction if I wasn't in love.


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

Razare said:


> I've struggled with negative sexual desires, and I've experienced positive ones.
> 
> With my last mate, the more positive sex I experienced came about when I approached having sex as having fun. When I had fun in a loving way toward her, I could enjoy myself without slipping into negative imagery and mentality toward her.
> 
> It did sort of depend on the fact that I was in love with her, I don't think I could have sustained the positive sexual interaction if I wasn't in love.


I do appreciate your feedback, but unfortunately, it might not be the most immediate way of dealing with the problem for me. As it turns out, I also have a fear of intimacy and commitment. If I can't get around that, there's no way I'll ever reach that point.


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't believe there is a immediate fix-action to such a deep rooted issue. I actually had to unlearn this complex and learn that judging a woman's character solely on her sexual history is the wrong way to go. I've experienced and have been witness to situations where the "pure" virgin girl was the most conniving, sneakiest one in the bunch. And honestly, I respect a woman who gets around when she is honest about getting around. Maybe you need to link up with one of those women and get their perspective. It might help whatever notions you have. Then again, you said earlier about you liking taboo-ness of MWC so I don't know, maybe you'll find someone who feels the same way.


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

Das Brechen said:


> I don't believe there is a immediate fix-action to such a deep rooted issue. I actually had to unlearn this complex and learn that judging a woman's character solely on her sexual history is the wrong way to go. I've experienced and have been witness to situations where the "pure" virgin girl was the most conniving, sneakiest one in the bunch. And honestly, I respect a woman who gets around when she is honest about getting around. Maybe you need to link up with one of those women and get their perspective. It might help whatever notions you have. Then again, you said earlier about you liking taboo-ness of MWC so I don't know, maybe you'll find someone who feels the same way.


Not to downplay the advice given by everyone else, but this is probably the most helpful thing I have gotten out of the entire thread. Seriously, thanks; I think that woke me up a bit.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

First realize that women are sexual beings,
Just like men.


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

Mzansi said:


> First realize that women are sexual beings,
> Just like men.



Wow, you are so insightful... *Rolls his eyes.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Judis said:


> Wow, you are so insightful... *Rolls his eyes.



I wasn't trying to be insightful...
You just need an attitude check


----------



## BrownSugar (Sep 10, 2013)

foxhead128 said:


> I am coming to terms with the fact that I have a Madonna-whore complex, and I would seriously like to rid myself of it. Does anyone have any advice on overcoming one?


What is the Madonna Whore complex? I would google it, but I have too many windows open already...


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

Mzansi said:


> I wasn't trying to be insightful...



Well, that much is obvious.

Your lack of effort was "Overwhelming"...


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Judis said:


> Well, that much is obvious.
> 
> Your lack of effort was "Overwhelming"...



Oooo Har-Har,
Such a good pun.

So why are you commenting if it's "obvious",
You seem to be pretty redundant :3


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

Mzansi said:


> So why are you commenting if it's "obvious",



Because it is my part-time job to point out the "Obvious" !

Although, this one was particularly obvious, so I wan't be getting any points for it...

Hell, I'l stick around, you'r bound to say more obvious things !


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Judis said:


> Because it is my part-time job to point out the "Obvious" !
> 
> Although, this one was particularly obvious, so I wan't be getting any points for it...
> 
> Hell, I'l stick around, you'r bound to say more obvious things !


Mmmm let me keep this up then?
Something obvious...?

Oh,
Fail troll is a fail 
Nice try :3


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

Mzansi said:


> Mmmm let me keep this up then?
> Something obvious...?
> 
> Oh,
> ...




Oh, what a let down !

I was expecting something more..... ...Original.

It's okay though, I'l give you another shot ! (See how generous I am)

I'm sure you are capable of many obvious things !


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Judis said:


> Oh, what a let down !
> 
> I was expecting something more..... ...Original.
> 
> ...



Yeah,
No.

I don't play by your rules my friend,
You play by mine,
You've bored me quite sufficiently,
Try better next time!


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

Mzansi said:


> Yeah,
> No.
> 
> I don't play by your rules my friend,
> ...



You'r quitting now ?

Oh, what a shame !

I was sure that you had a round and a half left....

Oh well... Maybe you need time or something.

Whenever you'r ready, Call me...


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

Ack, this is not what I had been hoping to get out of this thread...


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

BrownSugar said:


> What is the Madonna Whore complex? I would google it, but I have too many windows open already...


I already summed it up earlier:



foxhead128 said:


> As in, I have this tendency to divide women into two planes - the idealized, naive, sexless type and the broken, whorish type. For some reason, some part of me holds on to the notion that it is somehow wrong for women to crave sex, even though the more rational side of me realizes that this is completely idiotic. And then that same part of me sometimes attempts to justify negative judgments by using this complex. Apparently, if I imagine myself as the "idealized" type of woman, I can somehow excuse the other problems that I have. This has seriously got to stop, and I know it. Did I word that clearly?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I think you've already taken the first steps, by identifying what you want to explore/get through/change.

I agree with the suggestion that you try to befriend women (without expectations--but really to see them as human and similar to yourself) who fit the "whore" image in your mind.

With "virgin" archetype women, you can find a lot of biographies of female writers who learned to express their sexuality in secret, while living in societies that were intolerant of "respectable" women with healthy sexualities.

There is even a reading of Puritan Anne Bradstreet's "A Letter to her Husband," which suggests that she is describing her sexual desire for him "my limbs now lie forlorn," "what strange effects! Now thou art _southward_ gone." 

Many women who fit the "virgin" archetype in behavior do it out of necessity or convention, and they still have budding sexualities that are hidden, just as women who have recognizable sexualities also have the other aspects of humanity in them, such as ethical and moral beliefs, altruistic intentions, and a desire for being recognized for their personalities (I mean, I am generalizing here, because there are so many people in the world that it is impossible to define most anything as "human.")

Overall, attempt to see women as people and try to stay away from (or at least be harshly critical of the messages from) things that promote the objectification of women like porn and PUA (IMO).

But I am writing this assuming you are a man. If you are a woman then exploring your own feelings and ideas in a different way might help.


----------



## BrownSugar (Sep 10, 2013)

foxhead128 said:


> I already summed it up earlier:


Oops, okay. Don't know how I missed that.  Thanks


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

foxhead128 said:


> As in, I have this tendency to divide women into two planes - the idealized, naive, sexless type and the broken, whorish type. For some reason, some part of me holds on to the notion that it is somehow wrong for women to crave sex, even though the more rational side of me realizes that this is completely idiotic. And then that same part of me sometimes attempts to justify negative judgments by using this complex. Apparently, if I imagine myself as the "idealized" type of woman, I can somehow excuse the other problems that I have. This has seriously got to stop, and I know it. Did I word that clearly?


I admire your honesty to come out and admit that you tend to do this. Unfortunately many men (and women) think this way. I would argue though that it’s more women that keep this belief around than men. In reality, most men are not turned off by a sexually confident female.

I think the problem here is that you’re very young, and haven’t known nearly enough women in your life at this point to see that what you listed above are nothing more than naive stereotypes. While you can certainly find women who fit into those extremes, the vast majority do not.

Get to know real women in different contexts. When you find yourself labeling them into one category or other...learn to recognize that and ask yourself why you are doing it. That combined with talking to someone about it should go a long way to fix this, and I hope you do fix it, or your future partners are going to be in a no win situation with you!


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Judis said:


> Wow, you are so insightful... *Rolls his eyes.


What she said was quite useful, I thought. Everyone is a sexual being and labelling them/stereotyping them is most likely due to deep rooted issues. If you wouldn't judge a man for that 'behaviour', why judge a woman? 

It's a common attitude because of what society teaches from an early age and indoctrinate people into thinking women who have sex lives or show skin are dirty whores but men who score a lot are 'the man'. It's the good old double standard but it's a great thing you have recognized that because I think everyone/at least most people at some point started off with that viewpoint. So I think you have done a good thing in talking about how you feel.


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> What she said was quite useful, I thought. Everyone is a sexual being and labelling them/stereotyping them is most likely due to deep rooted issues. If you wouldn't judge a man for that 'behaviour', why judge a woman?
> 
> It's a common attitude because of what society teaches from an early age and indoctrinate people into thinking women who have sex lives or show skin are dirty whores but men who score a lot are 'the man'. It's the good old double standard but it's a great thing you have recognized that because I think everyone/at least most people at some point started off with that viewpoint. So I think you have done a good thing in talking about how you feel.



If that information helped you then good....

..I just didn't realize it was that useful for people.

I'l tell you what I think, treat people like people.

Simple, but works !

Therefore I didn't find the information that you were referring to to be that useful.


----------



## kalebird (Feb 6, 2014)

I also have one that im dealing to myself.
remember psychologists are usually useless because they tend to have just as many issues as their clients and just want $$ like we all do.

heres some wisdom that helps me
_
To be a happy man and enjoy your relationships with women you need to reframe in yourself the Madonna Whore complex - if you believe you suffer of it.

The way to achieve this is your dick. I will tell you soon why.

With the Madonna / Whore complex in your mind your life with women will be a nightmare. When you suffer of it you will be totally betaised to a totally dysfunctional state. When that will happen the posterity will feel only contempt for you when remembering you.

The Madonna Whore Complex is a frame of mind which effects in a totally sick way the view of the woman as both a person and a sexual human being.

M/W complex creates a cognitive dissonance which divides on the mind level women in two groups:

- Madonnas: women who are "pure" and by definition "asexual". The Madonna is better described as a a woman with a vagina the purpose of which is only procreation and not pleasure. In the worst cases the Madonna is a woman without a vagina. These women are seen as dedicating themselves to the needs of other people and as sacrificing their own needs.

(In fact it is said that Maria, the mother of Jesus, gave birth to him without a sexual intercourse with her husband Joseph)

- Whores: women who have a very active and functional vagina which they use only for pleasure or for gaining material possessions. By definition in many cultures these women have been seen as selfish, dedicated only to their own needs. Especially "Madonnas" have along history done a negative propaganda about "Whores" along and in cooperation with beta males.

This is because women who perceive themselves as "Madonnas" consider "Whores" a very bad competitor for Alpha male» support and attention.

To get rid of the Madonna / Whore complex the most important first step is to understand it´s dynamics.

The dynamics of Madonna / Whore complex have not been largely approached by psychology ( and for a reason ! ) but Franco - your coach - like to use his own brain. He is going to introduce elements which will put you in condition of rapidly reframing this issue in your mind.

Crucial is how you use your dick and how you are able to use it while feeling feelings of LOVE.

If you can fuck close all the women and use your dick you are a PUA, if you can fuck close all the women and you are able to link that with PURE LOVE you are a higher level PUA.

UNDERSTANDING THE M/W COMPLEX.

the first step is understanding the dynamics of the Madonna / Whore complex. If you do not understand it you will not be able to reframe it.

So I am going to list all the causes of M/W complex and describe them.

THE ENEMY ( THE "AMOG" )

Sergeant Leonard G. Siffleet of M Special Unit was beheaded by a Japanese soldier, Yasuno Chikao on 24 October 1943

One of the main reasons of the M/W complex is: fear of the enemy, especially the fear of being castrated by the enemy.

One thing which often remains unsaid about wars is that the enemy takes the right of raping your women when he enters your town and make of them his concubines.

Could something worse be imagined by a man? I don´t think so.

Well - sadly - many men have "solved" the fear of this problem by making women guilty for being "taken" by the enemy. So their own fear of castration has been "shifted" to women´s shoulders.

This is one of the main reasons I never took to seriously the AMOG discussion on this forum. When you are worried about AMOGs you are also making of your woman a Madonna. In fact she is a woman. She surely wants to fuck your AMOG. Why then you make such a big story out of it, especially in times of peace??

One of the most famous wars, the war of Troy, was fought for a woman who was a "whore" and gave her pussy to the enemy. In my own country "Helena of Troy" is still a synonymous for Whore. You are a "Troia" ( woman of Troy ) means in my country "You are a Whore".

So deep is the problem..

In reality Helena did not anything else to become a "Whore" and cause a bloody war than fall in love for a man, Paris and give him his pussy. She was simply being a woman.

Men feel that they have to regain their honor after situations like this and easily blame weaker women of what they are scared it could be done to them: being CASTRATED by the enemy, like in the picture above, totally humiliated, castrated and beheaded.

Men become in that situation PSYCHOTIC and start to blame the women for surrendering to the enemy. The woman who was taken by force by the enemy is a "Whore" if she feels pleasure in the process or a "Madonna" if she gets killed without being raped.

Castration anxiety in the male is not only having the penis cut off. On the symbolic level it is being cut, killed, tortured or even being made weaker, betaised.

A woman who is considered a "Whore" is a woman who is giving herself to the AMOG. I.e.
the enemy. Instead a woman who is a "Madonna" is a woman who sacrifices her own pleasure to treat your wounds when you are on the ground, betaised by the bullets or artillery and bleeding. She is Mother Theresa or Florence Nightingale taking care of you when you are weak.

It is understandable.

In this process women have been object by men of the worst kind of violence: being blamed and punished for the violence created by men themselves.

ALPHA, BETA and MADONNA / WHORE COMPLEX.

There is a correlation between being Alpha or Beta and the M/W Complex.

If you are Alpha you do not need Madonnas ( the image of the AFC girl ), you are the one who will RULE over women like Messalina, Lucrezia Borgia. These women will be a danger for beta males and at the same time an enrichment for stronger Alpha males.

If you are Alpha you do not have in mind ending up like Sergeant Leonard G. Siffleet ( though you will be probably the first one to have this happen to yourself, possibly ) be beheaded.

What you will believe is that you will be the one to enter a town, behead the other males and get the women. For me the AMOG issue does not exist because I deeply believe that I will win the war and get the women.

In a way you don´t mind then about women with pussy or without pussy.

All the women have a pussy for you, then.

Instead if you are a beta male women who are Madonnas are a PROTECTION for you. In fact the truth is: if you believe in Madonnas you still are a MOM`S BOY. Your mind set is not that you will enter the town in front of all your soldiers. Your mind set will be that you will need women like Mother Theresa and Florence Nightingale to help you in your despair, in the despair of your loss.

A very bad place to be.

Especially these women will be "useful" in fact by denying the existence of their vagina you will be able to live the illusion that the enemy will never come and you will never be killed and tortured and humiliated.

You will feel that they will not "attract" enemies wanting them and you will feel that your ass is safe.

COMPETITION BETWEEN WOMEN.

Competition between women for men is another source of the Madonna / Whore complex. In fact less feminine and more "masculine" women with "integrity" have always been fighting their battle against more feminine and receptive women. Many so called "Madonnas" in reality are MERCILESS WOMEN WHO ARE DRY IN THEIR SOUL AND THIRSTY OF YOUR BLOOD.

One of the most pissing off things I have seen in the last years is IMBRA, a law which puts American men practically in the condition of having to fear to meet women abroad for marriage. 

Here there is clearly a process where "feminist Madonnas" are trying to keep American men from meeting women who could please them more than they do.

It is one of the grounds where the Evolutionary Battle is being fought.

So women in a way have always supported this problem men have of dividing them into Madonnas and Whores because.. it is for both groups good business. Madonnas can keep control on men and Whores make money out of them.

OIDIPUS COMPLEX.

It is said that Oidipus killed his father and had sex with his mother. Every man who is for you the "AMOG" can have that meaning for you.

So denying the existence of something called pussy in a woman and making of her a Madonna will be something you can use to protect yourself against having sex with your mother and having to kill your father.

A wonderful example of this is in Mozart Don Juan. The Stone Guest at the end of the opera is asking Don Juan will he ask for forgiveness for his sins. Don Juan in his impudence refuses and he is punished by being sent into the hell ( castrated ). It has been speculated that The Stone Guest may be Mozart´s father.


Pure Madonnas do not have sex. They will protect you against the risk of making the worst of the crimes: killing your father ( the AMOG, the Enemy ) and having sex with your mother.

Every woman who has the courage of expressing her own sexuality freely becomes in the mind of such a beta male a DANGER in fact her PUSSY is the same like a call for the most Alphas of the group coming to take HIM and HER.

Madonnas are a "protection" against male competition. They are without a vagina so males are not going to compete with you for them.

HOW TO REFRAME THE MADONNA / WHORE COMPLEX.

- Your mother. -

First of all make yourself a question: was your mother a sexual human being and happy with it? Then watch the images coming to your mind. If your image of your mother is that she was a heartless promiscuous bitch then you are probably seeing whores everywhere. If the image of your mother is that she never had a pussy and never was able to enjoy sexuality then you are probably seeing Madonnas everywhere. Boys who had a protective mother who was self-sacrificing are at risk of seeing Madonnas everywhere and boys who had a Freak or Ho mother are at risk of seeing whores everywhere.

To reframe it you need to start to think about your mother as a human being who is able to reconcile her pussy and her feelings into a whole. Do it.

- Your father -

You have to respect your old man and see him slowly as someone who could and would potentially fuck every woman on the Planet. If you saw him as a poor and helpless guy who needed the protection of a Mother Theresa or a Florence Nightingale you are doing an offense to his memory. Again if you see him as a motherfucker who was never able to love a woman you also are considering him an idiot. Your father was able to fuck all the women on the Planet, love them and cherish them.

- Your dick. -

One of the main sources of your Madonna / Whore complex is - surprise, surprise - the fear you have of your own dick and it´s power. The more you are Alpha the less you are worried about the intensity of your power. Beta males are not aware of their power and that is why they are scared of it. Beta males feel that a woman is a whore when they are having an erection caused by her and that a woman is a Madonna if she does not elicit anything in their pants.

In fact when you are considering a woman a Madonna and another woman a Whore what you are doing is to repress with one the power of your dick and sexuality and with another to feel the power of expressing it. This is what is called a Dissociation. To get rid of this you need to start to see every woman as a potential sexual object. In a word you need to get field experience and get the IMPUDENCE of laying possibly every woman.

Slowly you will start to see only WOMEN and not anymore Madonnas and Whores. In a word: to get rid of this problem you need to gain field experience in Pick-up and Seduction and slowly get to a point where you can FEEL inside your body the pleasurable sensation of potentially wanting to fuck all the women you meet on the street and LOVE them for what they are.

This combination of Alpha impudence and PURE LOVE for all the women will eliminate from your world Madonnas and Whores and you will live in a world where there are only women to love.

Then Sergeant Leonard G. Siffleet of M Special Unit and Japanese soldier, Yasuno Chikao can stop hating each other and go have a 3some with women with pussy while truly LOVING THEM for what they are.

Loving women for what they are while inserting your dick into them is the end of your Madonna / Whore complex.

But you have to be a strong man before you can afford that._


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

@kalebird - Hm. That was an interesting read, and sums up some of the issues I've been having very clearly. It's true that I've historically had (and still do have) problems with sexual repression... I'd like to think this is improving, but I have a long way to go.


----------



## kalebird (Feb 6, 2014)

Foxical Paradox said:


> @kalebird - Hm. That was an interesting read, and sums up some of the issues I've been having very clearly. It's true that I've historically had (and still do have) problems with sexual repression... I'd like to think this is improving, but I have a long way to go.


if your in the position social skills wise, making friends with what one might put in the "whore" category platonically can help.
the next best thing is to watch TV shows like "dating in the dark" or "the bachelor" to desensitize to the fact that *ALL* women love guys for their cock first & foremost, then whatever things you may think make you a special person.


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

kalebird said:


> if your in the position social skills wise, making friends with what one might put in the "whore" category platonically can help.
> the next best thing is to watch TV shows like "dating in the dark" or "the bachelor" to desensitize to the fact that *ALL* women love guys for their cock first & foremost, then whatever things you may think make you a special person.


Hm, but that makes sense, now that I think about it. Like other species, humans (or at least those who are heterosexual) are driven to form intimate relationships by the desire to reproduce, regardless of gender.


----------

